# Automomus Economics 101.



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/51122CFE-BD14-11E9-90AA-1A663D8F27A4
"With Uber and Lyft both announcing large quarterly losses last week, it's clear they have a long way to go to reach profitability, and analysts are increasingly focused on the long-term viability of the industry."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

customers are price sensitive solely because both apps suck...if either company constantly strived to make their app better instead of simply finding ways to screw drivers then customers would flock to the better app


----------

